# Potion labels



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

I did some potion bottles this year. Pics comming soon. but i thought i would share my labels with all of you. 
You will have to resize them . I saved them in a large format so they would look good. I also posted some blank ones so you could do your own text. 
Go here and click on full album to see the rest of them. if you click on full size you can save them to your PC . 
Hope you like them. 
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2948053360060736449TOCsoo


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Like those potion stickers. I full sized each one,but not unable to save to pc,you may have to enable pic saving to each photo you will allow a viewer to download,i had to do that on mine.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah wow...how did you do the "paper" back ground like that? I have been looking for tutorials that would describe the proccess but I can't find anything.

Oh man...do I have to install Webshots in order to download this?


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Great job!

To save, click full size at the top right. That lets me save the jpeg in both Firefox and IE.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

killer13 said:


> Yeah wow...how did you do the "paper" back ground like that? I have been looking for tutorials that would describe the proccess but I can't find anything.
> 
> Oh man...do I have to install Webshots in order to download this?



I made my labels last year from a tutorial posted by another member. The process was called tea staining. Brew up a batch of tea and then pour it into a rectangular glass baking dish (or something similar). Take sheets of white unlined paper and soak them in the tea for a minute. Remove them and gently crumple them up (real gentle or they'll tear). Place them back in the tea for another half minute or so to allow the tea to get into the creases. Remove the paper and place each sheet between paper towels to absorb the excess moisture. Allow the papers to dry and you'll have paper that looks like old worn parchment. Choose a font that you like for labels and feed the tea paper into your printer to make your own labels.
I used craft glue to adhere them to the bottles, and took a lit candle and lightly singed the edges of each to give them a worn look. They turned out great!
hth


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

warpaint, yours look great. I like the skull design on them. Mine are really plain. I'm saving yours to use for more this year! Thanks!


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

It is my first time doing this . I mostly do the outside and my wife does the inside , But I seen one and had to try it. Don't tell her but she did need some help. LOL. Thanks jdubbya yours look great also. i didn't know if i wanted to go for the serious look or the fun look . So i went with fun for now. I will post my bottles as soon as i get them done. And i will be putting more labels online . 
Oh you souldn't have to join Webshots to save the pics. Just click on the upper right side of the page where it reads full size. it will be alot bigger than your screen unless you have the windows resizer. But don't worry. Just right click and save as to your PC. 
Thank you 

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2948053360060736449TOCsoo


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

These are great, thanks. I was playing around with a few labels of my own, but these are much better and exactly what I was looking for!
As for the treasure map, I did a poster sized print-out and burned all the outer edges, it almost looks authentic!


----------



## Chesire_Cat (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to make these,i love how they look.It'll be a big help with my apothecary shelves i'm building for this year.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Warpaint,
Thank you so much for all your great work!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

*Thank you* so much for sharing your labels, Warpaint, they're awesome!

I've been struggling trying to find good graphics & borders.


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

Those are awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ScardeyCat (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow. You guys are good! I think warpaint's labels would look really cool with singed edges, too. Great idea jdubbya. Two different styles that both work really well. Oh, btw I think you can crumple the paper first, and then tea stain and it might not be so delicate. 

I was also wanting to do some of these this year, we have a big china cabinet we fill with anatomy and wildlife 'specimens' we make. I need to post some pics of that too.


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

Awesome! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

No problem glad to give somthing back.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Warpaint, I saw this link on Ebay. Are these yours? Those are really good. I thought about bidding on some of them but decided to try to make my own this year.

link: http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Primitive-Pot...ryZ13776QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

No they are not mine. But i did like the labels so i just did some over to fit my setup. I guess you could say it was what started the fire.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting these!

I was planning on making some for some, but my list keeps getting longer, and time is getting shorter, and these look fantastic!


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Another good option for paper is to use Calligraphy parchment. It can be found at Michaels for fairly cheap. It has a good yellow/used look to it and it tears nicely. 
These were done with Calligraphy parchment:
http://halloweenforum.com/showpost.p...4&postcount=18


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Great labels! You two really outdid yourselves on the "ghoulaid" label. 
Thanks for sharing!

DB


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

warpaint said:


> No they are not mine. But i did like the labels so i just did some over to fit my setup. I guess you could say it was what started the fire.



Well yours are equally as good, if not better. Good job!


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you SouthernBelle. Thank you all. like i said before. just glad to give something back for all the help others have given me on this forum. 
And I was ask a question about making money. No i don't get no money for the hits on webshots. I just use it because it will hold the high res photos so i don't lose to much detail. 
I have put some more on line so check back. 
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2071142420060736449ldxkSo


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok here is what i have got done so far. 
See better pics at
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2644081870060736449FeXhQO


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Warpaint, your bottles are great! I especially like the wooden toppers with the skulls. Thank you for sharing your graphics with us. I've been collecting bottles and jars and will be using the labels you posted. I am somewhat graphically challenged so you are providing a great service to me here! I love that morter and pestle also. I'm going to use the bottles in my Old Haggs Inn theme . My shelving unit is small and low so I'm referring to it more as a "potion altar."


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you cinders. All the skulls but two I made myself. The morter and pestle I was quite proud of. I wanted one so I just made it. The skull is one that I cast myself this year out of plaster. I took it and cut the top off. Then I stuck a balloon in the top and turned it over a filled the bottom with more plaster. After it set I removed the balloon and it made a perfect bowl. I still have to do some detail with the air brush but I just wanted to show you guys what I was up to. 
Thank you again . Everyone here is great .


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Warpaint, I'm glad you just explained where the mortar and pestle came from. After I saw that last night, I decided I just had to have one and went on a futile search of the internet and on e-bay to try to find one. But I know now it is one of a kind! Great job on it. and the little skulls. I'm not up for trying anything like that this year though.


----------



## Vonda (Oct 13, 2007)

warpaint and jdubbya - your bottles are great. What font did you all use?

Vonda


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you . I used Blackadder ITC font. 

If you can't find it just e mail me at [email protected] and i will send it to you. 
Again thank you


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Beautiful labels!!!! I love them all! What software did you use to create them? And where'd you get the font?


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

colmmoo said:


> Beautiful labels!!!! I love them all! What software did you use to create them? And where'd you get the font?


I had had the font . I have seen it on other labels and knew what one it was. 
I used freen hand MX to do them. 
Thak you and have fun with them.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Vonda said:


> warpaint and jdubbya - your bottles are great. What font did you all use?
> 
> Vonda



The one I used was called "Chiller"


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I made these:


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Terrific job on all your labels, not to mention the stoppers and the mortar & pestle, soooooo cool!! ...I love it !!


----------



## ms. b haven (Oct 10, 2007)

Those are incredible. I definitely am going to have to "borrow" them ~ saves me from trying to figure out how to make the larger labels.... I already had some for some of my smaller bottles - can't wait to print them out to use them. Thanks again - you did a great job. By the way what did you use for the "green potion" it looks almost like its glowing ~ very cool.

Jbubbya - loved your potion stickers as well - loved the hogs warts!! What did you use for your hog warts?


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

SouthernBelle said:


> I made these:


great job. I love all the ideas everyone has.


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

By the way what did you use for the "green potion" it looks almost like its glowing ~ very cool.[/QUOTE said:


> it is the liquid out of a highlighter pen and water. I seen it on another post and it works great. And yes it glows bright umder black light. I also heard that red bull will glow.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm bumping this thread not just to say great job - they really are fantastic - but to share one of the 'ingredients' I used in my jars - I dried out pine cones then pulled them apart & used them as 'troll nails' - could just as easily be witches or mummies - they look great & can stay in the jar without spoiling for the following years.

I had already made my own labels last year & stuck them to my bottles - but my friend needed some & I posted her the link to this. I didn't take pics of mine last year - but I will when i get everything up again this year (can't wait!)

as for the tea staining - I find it's best to print your labels first then scrunch them up as much as you can, this is also the time to tear the edges if you are going to do that so the tea will soak in there - then straighten them out & soak them in the tea - once you take them out to dry - use the teabag to dab darker bits on the paper. I dried mine in the oven - pre heat oven till it's really hot - then turn it off (especially if it's a fan oven as paper can float with the heat) & sit the paper in a baking tray & sit in oven - 10 mins should do it.

burning thedges should be done now if that's the look you are after.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Great labels everyone.
Warpaint, thanks for sharing those labels


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for bumping this! I LOOOVE all the great ideas, and am totally envious of that skull mortar and pestle!


----------



## ferretlady (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh man.... these are the most wonderful labels!!!

But it seems that Webshots has changed their interface. No matter what I did, couldn't find a way to save them & print them normally - then looking at the help files online, it states that they have things set up in a proprietary format which will not allow images to be printed....

I gather all this must have changed since Warpaint first posted these? Any luck of getting them in some manner that will allow me to print them??

(Never mind -- I figured it out - going through the preview screens to see different sizes - it allows for right-click/save-as there....) and saves as regular jpg's, rather than the proprietary **** that the download option saves as....


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

I have recently used the lables from warpaint..Thanks they are great. But where do you find the corks for the bottles??


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Corks are carried at hardware stores generally. At least, they were the last time I went looking for one.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

I bought corks from Michaels.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I was struggling to download them too. I tried using the sign up to download thing and it wouldn't save them as a file my computer could recognize. I tried all the other methods peopel posted, but when I right clicked it was viewing them as flash which I can't save. What finally worked for me was right clicking on the photos while they were smaller and in album view. I think the resolution will still be good enough to use.
Thank you so much for sharing Warpaint!


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

i just downloaded them as the webshots file but then did a search and found a converter for free called Ultimate Webshots Converter that worked perfectly!
Thanks Warpaint!!


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey guys Im back . Moved to a new town with out my wife LOL. No head tilt it is a good thing . Im sorry but the move will take me out of halloween this year. So im looking to you guys for all the cool stuff you make this year. I will be in the mood next year and hope to blow the minds of the neighbors next door . It is the local country church. LOL I hope the turn out in the country is close to the one i had in the city . I will miss the attention . Anyway i will move the potion pics to a new site so everyone can get them. It looks like webshots has changed the way we share them. If anyone has any questions e mail me at [email protected] The bad thing in the divorce is i had to leave 90 % of my props behind and she sold them in a garage sale. She said they went fast . Anyway You guys rock and keep all the pics and ideas posting . I have got the fever but no way to treat it . Thank you, Warpaint


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

warpaint said:


> The bad thing in the divorce is i had to leave 90 % of my props behind and she sold them in a garage sale.


What???? Oh now, that's just wrooooonnnggg!!!!! I'd have let her have the kids, the car, the house and the dog. But the Halloween props? No way!


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

*New site for my labels*

ok i have got a lot of request for my labels that are on webshots. The bad thing is webshots has made it to where you got to be a member to copy them. So i put them on photobucket. Feel free to save and use them as you like. That is why i made them. If you can post pics of your jars so we all can enjoy them also. 
Here is the link. 

warpaintgraphics - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

SouthernBelle said:


> What???? Oh now, that's just wrooooonnnggg!!!!! I'd have let her have the kids, the car, the house and the dog. But the Halloween props? No way!


Thanks SouthernBelle. Well the kids were hers. And she got the jeep,And the house that we had built 5 years ago. she also got the dog and cats. The sad thing is i had a lot of friends in the neighborhood that loved Halloween. One is on this site . I live in the country now and is nice. There is a church next to me and i hope they do something for the kids this halloween. They are always doing something with the kids. If they do then i will make new props and do a display next year. But this year im going over to my old neighborhood and be a pirate this year with the couple next door to my ex . They are like all of us and do a great pirate ship haunt. I mean they go all out !!!!!!!!!! i will get pics and video this year . So i have made me a pirate shirt and now working on a hat. I know I know . Why don't i buy one . Because we make what we can. I will have pics of that also this year. Anyway im doing fine and will be in full halloween style next year. 
DRINK UP ME HEARTIES YO HO


----------



## snakehandler (Oct 19, 2008)

*Thanks for the Photobucket post*



warpaint said:


> ok i have got a lot of request for my labels that are on webshots. The bad thing is webshots has made it to where you got to be a member to copy them. So i put them on photobucket. Feel free to save and use them as you like. That is why i made them. If you can post pics of your jars so we all can enjoy them also.


--

Warpaint - thanks very much for the Photobucket link - MUCH EASIER than the WebShots proprietary stuff. Wishing you the best with things - thanks again.


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

I made some labels a while ago and thought i'd share them... 









just save the pic and print/cut out and attach to your jars... hope you like...


will post some on the jars later...


----------



## beeler (Oct 3, 2011)

How can I copy, print, buy these labels and/or bottles with labels? THANKS! Love them!


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

beeler:1178455 said:


> How can I copy, print, buy these labels and/or bottles with labels? THANKS! Love them!


Wow the last time I post here was back in 08. But you can go here to copy them.

warpaintgraphics - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Here is my new apothecary shelf.


----------

